# So disappointed with Interval



## hsintang (Aug 11, 2016)

I own two summer studio weeks at a small resort in S. California coast and use them to trade in RCI.  A few years ago, my resort started to be affiliated with Interval as well and II ran a promotion of 2-for 1 annual fee.  Well, I deposited one week to test the water wall.  Not only I found that my studio unit in II was "discriminated" but also the trade power was so poor that it couldn't pull anything through an on-going search.  I used these summer weeks through RCI to exchange for DVC, Manhattan Club, and many gold crown resorts during peak season, but I couldn't get anything decent at II.
I bought a Marriott recently (before II started to charge room size upgrade fees) and felt that I probably made another mistake because Interval is not interested in serving customers looking for exchanges....
Did I miss something?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2016)

RCI and II just work differently. 

Were you trying to "trade-up" to larger units at prime resorts?  

Or were you trying to trade trade for studios, at resorts of similar quality to yours?


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 11, 2016)

Remember, with II, what you get all depends on what you give up.  The example I tell people is that if you trade in a 2 year old car, you're gonna get a lot more than if you trade in your 10 year old car.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 11, 2016)

Based on what I've seen, exchangers will have better luck booking in peak season at high demand areas with RCI than with Interval International (due to the II's preference period and the developer controlled deposits of mostly offseason weeks in II).


----------



## hsintang (Aug 12, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> RCI and II just work differently.
> 
> Were you trying to "trade-up" to larger units at prime resorts?
> 
> Or were you trying to trade trade for studios, at resorts of similar quality to yours?



We still have kids in school; so yes, we travel at prime seasons.  I wasn't trying to get a larger size unit, however, that's never an issue in RCI system.  Isn't the trade power decided by demand?  Probably not so much at II as to RCI.  I am learning the system as I go, but probably won't give II another week...


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 12, 2016)

hsintang said:


> Isn't the trade power decided by demand?  Probably not so much at II as to RCI.



I wouldn't say trading power in II is based on demand. It is supposed to be a factor but it's only if all else is equal. In other words II's opinion of the quality of resort is the first and foremost factor. Then size of the unit comes next. That part has been lessened with the new upgrade fees. Then lastly it would be II's opinion on the demand of the week, which could contain oversights, errors, or glitches.

The lowest demand week at the best resort is going to have way more trading power than the highest demand week at the worst resort. And TDI is only reliable when comparing units at the same resort in single city regions like Orlando.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey guys, 
I just got a hold of a marketing pamphlet that II provides sales weasels.
This is what it says:
Size by size
Quality by quality
Season by season 
Location by location 

Translation:
If you have 2 bdr, an OGS in II will match to 2bdr, 1bdr, studios,  etc, forget 3bdrs.
If you have a premier resort, the OGS will match to premier, select,  and resorts with no recognition. Forget about premier elite resorts.
And so on. 

In other words, II will filter out resort deposits that are better than yours first,  according to their criteria,  then offer you what's left. 

Since using that criteria will leave many high quality deposits without a matching request, my guess is that they put unmatched quality deposits up for rent in their getaway program. 

BUYER BE WARE.


----------



## presley (Aug 20, 2016)

hsintang said:


> We still have kids in school; so yes, we travel at prime seasons.  I wasn't trying to get a larger size unit, however, that's never an issue in RCI system.  Isn't the trade power decided by demand?  Probably not so much at II as to RCI.  I am learning the system as I go, but probably won't give II another week...



This could actually be a problem. You own a studio and are trying to trade for a room that will fit a family? That is larger than a studio. You should see all the studios and only a small number of larger units. Do the resorts you have searched for in ongoing searches have studios? If they do, do those studios sleep more than 2?

I actually have better luck with II than RCI, but I try to travel during non school holidays whenever possible.


----------



## hsintang (Aug 23, 2016)

presley said:


> This could actually be a problem. You own a studio and are trying to trade for a room that will fit a family? That is larger than a studio. You should see all the studios and only a small number of larger units. Do the resorts you have searched for in ongoing searches have studios? If they do, do those studios sleep more than 2?
> 
> I actually have better luck with II than RCI, but I try to travel during non school holidays whenever possible.



I do have a problem with II now as far as I can tell 
I use my studio week  at II as a lesson learned case and stay with RCI from now one.  Hope my recent purchase of Marriott 2 bedroom at Bronson will do much better.  
Just for the sake of comparison of how my summer S. California coast studio  week performs in II vs. RCI.  I just exchanged for 3 Christmas weeks with my one week deposit; one bedroom in Las Vegas for my aunt, 2 bedrooms in TX for brother inlaw, and one 3 bedroom at Hilton head island. All gold crown resorts. I understand the latter two are not high demanded areas at week 52/53, but I will have to pay much more with II....
I wish I can take my week back...


----------



## taterhed (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Hey guys,
> I just got a hold of a marketing pamphlet that II provides sales weasels.
> This is what it says:
> Size by size
> ...



As mentioned in another thread  these statements are not accurate (necessarily).

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245588


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

taterhed said:


> As mentioned in another thread  these statements are not accurate (necessarily).
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245588



These statements are indeed accurate, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> These statements are indeed accurate, to the best of my knowledge.



Based on a pamphlet that you stole but nobody has ever seen before. Not saying it isn't true but since you already admit you stole it and you posted what is in it, what does it matter if you post a copy of it?


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Based on a pamphlet that you stole but nobody has ever seen before. Not saying it isn't true but since you already admit you stole it and you posted what is in it, what does it matter if you post a copy of it?



http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=60&p=help-faq

"Q. Why do the "Destination Units Available" change when I choose a different resort week to trade?
The goal of our "comparable exchange" concept is to parallel the supply of and demand for both the week that you relinquish and the week that you request in exchange. So, the “Destination Units Available” that are displayed during your search for an exchange are resort weeks that are closest in demand and vacation experience to the one that you chose to relinquish.

Also, we try to ensure that the quality of the resort you are confirmed to is comparable to the accommodations that you traded."


The brochure I have basically spells out what "comparable accommodations" means:
Size by size, season by season, location by location, blah, blah, blah,

It seems, from the brochure, and also per numerous postings here on TUG,  that the person requesting the exchange is free to down trade. 

But from II's perspective, from what I can gather, all that is needed for a particular exchange is to meet minimum threshold.

Also, I'm afraid that there might trade secrets in the pamphlet. If I cannot find it on line, I wont post it, just to be on the safe side. 

I feel like I'm just clarifying II's FAQ for people, not necessarily saying something different that what the FAQ already says.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 23, 2016)

No trade secrets that they would want kept secret would be given to a salesperson.

Ever heard of any company ever publishing a brochure or pamphlet that contains trade secrets? The whole point to publishing a brochure is to advertise its contents.

Be honest. You once had this brochure but lost it.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Hey guys,
> I just got a hold of a marketing pamphlet that II provides sales weasels.
> This is what it says:
> Size by size
> ...



I know for a fact what you have listed is untrue.  I am still currently able to trade using a studio to 2BR elite resort for shoulder season. An example is that my DSV I studio is able to see and trade into NCV 2BR in Nov and Dec right now.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 23, 2016)

sptung said:


> I know for a fact what you have listed is untrue.  I am still currently able to trade using a studio to 2BR elite resort for shoulder season. An example is that my DSV I studio is able to see and trade into NCV 2BR in Nov and Dec right now.



There is this II membership form, which for whatever reason, is not on II's website:

http://www.royalislander.com/wp-content/uploads/interval_enrollment.pdf

This is probably as close as I'll get to posting my now famous brochure.

II operates under a "comparable exchange" concept. see items 22 and 23 of the membership application. Unit size, quality, season, and location are all listed in the membership application as criteria that II uses to judge whether two units are comparable.

If your DSV studio pulls in a shoulder season NCV 2bdr, then, according what you seem to be saying, II deems both of them comparable, right?

I think not, after all, you would be paying those pesky size upgrade fees. If those size upgrade fees werent there, my guess is, you wouldnt be able to see that NCV  unit.

The last sentence of item 22. of the application is: "For best exchange results, Members should request weeks of equal or lesser demand." 

So, basically, in your example, you would be paying an exchange fee, a size upgrade fee, and most likely getting a week of "equal or lesser demand".

To me, that sounds like a down trade.

Getting back to the OP:



hsintang said:


> I wish I can take my week back...



If your week was a 2017 week and has not yet given to anyone, you might be able to get it back. Contact Mark delCampo, tugmembers@intervalintl.com. I was able to get a studio deposit cancelled, but my deposit had not yet been given to anyone.
Good luck, and let us know how you make out if you try getting your week back.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> II operates under a "comparable exchange" concept. see items 22 and 23 of the membership application. Unit size, quality, season, and location are all listed in the membership application as criteria that II uses to judge whether two units are comparable.
> 
> If your DSV studio pulls in a shoulder season NCV 2bdr, then, according what you seem to be saying, II deems both of them comparable, right?
> 
> ...



Shoulder season of NCV is of lower demand than my red season of DSV I.  However, the tricky part that NCV is a 2BR and DSV I is a studio.  But based on your earlier post I read it to imply that that a studio would not be able to pull a 2BR.  Even after paying the pesky upgrade fees of a little over $100 (I have platinum II membership), NCV is still a more valuable week to me when I look at it in terms of MF.  I value my DSV I MF as about 1/3rd of the full 2BR unit, which comes up to around $500.   NCV MF is about $1100. the last time I looked.


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2016)

hsintang said:


> I do have a problem with II now as far as I can tell
> I use my studio week  at II as a lesson learned case and stay with RCI from now one.  Hope my recent purchase of Marriott 2 bedroom at Bronson will do much better.
> Just for the sake of comparison of how my summer S. California coast studio  week performs in II vs. RCI.  I just exchanged for 3 Christmas weeks with my one week deposit; one bedroom in Las Vegas for my aunt, 2 bedrooms in TX for brother inlaw, and one 3 bedroom at Hilton head island. All gold crown resorts. I understand the latter two are not high demanded areas at week 52/53, but I will have to pay much more with II....
> I wish I can take my week back...



Your biggest issue with II (speaking from my personal experience) is that your week is 1) a studio and 2) not Marriott or Starwood (Vistana). With the units that I own, it is night and day difference between my independent studio and my "name brand" units. It just is. RCI used to be better but I noticed that they have evened out the TPU's given to my unit based upon date. It used to be almost double TPU's in the summer months than in the winter - now it is almost equal year round. (I actually think that this is more fair - but it changed the game a bit for me). 

If you want to stick with RCI because it's working for you then you should. They have recently changed the rules about combining so there's another tweak to the decision making process. I kept RCI primarily because of the super charged power of my studio unit, but with the added fees to combine it's gotten a little too pricey for me. I am going to most likely switch it to SFX because they treat it as a one bedroom unit for trading purposes. 

That said, you can get good trades with your studio in Interval but it will require daily searching, perhaps a step down the quality ladder (for example - you won't get a two bedroom Marriott Timber Lodge during the summer, but you have a good chance in getting the Ridge Tahoe. And you can likely get a Ridge Tahoe two bedroom at Thanksgiving with a studio). A studio in Interval isn't the greatest trader but with persistence you can get a nice trade. And don't forget that you can get a Choose2 trade along with the first exchange. I think that you should have better luck with your Marriott Branson week.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 24, 2016)

sptung said:


> Shoulder season of NCV is of lower demand than my red season of DSV I.  However, the tricky part that NCV is a 2BR and DSV I is a studio.  But based on your earlier post I read it to imply that that a studio would not be able to pull a 2BR.  Even after paying the pesky upgrade fees of a little over $100 (I have platinum II membership), NCV is still a more valuable week to me when I look at it in terms of MF.  I value my DSV I MF as about 1/3rd of the full 2BR unit, which comes up to around $500.   NCV MF is about $1100. the last time I looked.



Let me clarify what I meant to say:
II has certain criteria for what is a "comparable exchange".
To II (not necessarily to person making the request), it would seem to be a down trade to exchange a red season DSV studio for a 2bdr shoulder season of NCV, especially when you take into account the fees involved.

Therefore II allows that down trade in *instant exchange*.

If you put in an OGS, II would not *automatically* match to that 2bdr shoulder season of NCV. 

1) First, in an OGS, you can only request the same size unit or lower as your deposit.
2) If the match is made between your studio and the 2bdr, II will first need to call you on the phone to ask you to pay the size upgrade fees.
3)Meanwhile, before II calls you and you pay the size upgrade fees, anyone else is free to get that 2bdr shoulder season of NCV.

For high demand weeks, I hope you agree that just is not going to work. For high demand weeks, if your OGS does not match *automatically*, then someone else gets that week.

Therefore, in order to maximize the likelihood that an OGS will match *automatically*, everyone who puts in an OGS in II should make sure that they are requesting a unit of the same size or lower as the one they deposit, the same season or lower, the same quality or lower, and to a location with the same demand or lower.

If any of the categories of your request (size, seasons, quality, and location) is not equal or lower than your deposit, then it is (very) likely that your *OGS * will not automatically match, if at all.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 24, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Let me clarify what I meant to say:
> II has certain criteria for what is a "comparable exchange".
> To II (not necessarily to person making the request), it would seem to be a down trade to exchange a red season DSV studio for a 2bdr shoulder season of NCV, especially when you take into account the fees involved.
> 
> ...



I think you are overthinking this.  My understanding is that in OGS, if there is a match of a larger unit, the agent will hold the unit and try to contact the member, rather than let it go to available inventory.  

Also, recently someone reported that he/she put in an ongoing search for WPORV (Westin Princeville) 1BR exchange for SDO 1BR and it got matched for an April week.  Starwood (Vistana) sold their Hawaii weeks as a single platinum season.  While April is not peak season, it is still a more desirable week then a blended 1BR SDO week - Vistana only gives blended week power to 1-52 SDO week.  When you look at MF, a 2BR WPORV is in the range of $2.5K vs. $1.1K for a 2BR SDO.  Even if we treat the weeks as equal in season and blended for the year, WPORV is ranked higher than SDO in terms of desirability.  Given your assumptions, the SDO week would never match to the WPORV week.


----------



## hsintang (Aug 25, 2016)

dominidude said:


> If your week was a 2017 week and has not yet given to anyone, you might be able to get it back. Contact Mark delCampo, tugmembers@intervalintl.com. I was able to get a studio deposit cancelled, but my deposit had not yet been given to anyone.
> Good luck, and let us know how you make out if you try getting your week back.



Let me check and will report back.  thanks


----------



## Karenann (Aug 25, 2016)

*great trades on II*

We have always received great trades through II: A Shadow Ridge 1 bd for a 2bd Ko Olina in January; studio Shadow Ridge for a 1 bd Aurba Ocean Club in April; a 1 bd Grand Chateau for a 2 bd Newport Coast in May; a studio Shadow Ridge for a studio Maui Ocean Club in July; a 1 bd Grand Chateau for a 2 bd Frenchman's Cove in August; a 1 bd Shadow Ridge for a 3 bd Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta in Sept.; a studio Shadow Ridge for a 1 bd Kaui Beach Club in Feb.; 1 bd Shadow Ridge for a 2 bd Oceana Palms in May; 1 bd Grand Chateau for a 3 bd Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta in June. There are more then these examples, but, as can be seen, there have been many times when we traded for a larger unit.  These were done before the extra fee for size upgrade was imposed.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 25, 2016)

Karenann said:


> We have always received great trades through II: A Shadow Ridge 1 bd for a 2bd Ko Olina in January; studio Shadow Ridge for a 1 bd Aurba Ocean Club in April; a 1 bd Grand Chateau for a 2 bd Newport Coast in May; a studio Shadow Ridge for a studio Maui Ocean Club in July; a 1 bd Grand Chateau for a 2 bd Frenchman's Cove in August; a 1 bd Shadow Ridge for a 3 bd Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta in Sept.; a studio Shadow Ridge for a 1 bd Kaui Beach Club in Feb.; 1 bd Shadow Ridge for a 2 bd Oceana Palms in May; 1 bd Grand Chateau for a 3 bd Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta in June. There are more then these examples, but, as can be seen, there have been many times when we traded for a larger unit.  These were done before the extra fee for size upgrade was imposed.



Totally agree with you.  Both my DSV I studio and 1BR have separately exchanged into Marriott Ko Olina 2 BRs, Newport Coast 2BRs, SDO 1BR into various Westin Hawaiian resorts 2BRs.  Even after the upgrade fees, my small units are consistently still seeing upgrades, actually even more than before.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 26, 2016)

Now that Karenann has weighted in, it's becoming clearer to me:

It seems the quality value that II assigns to those premium branded timeshares is order of magnitudes higher than what they assign to other timeshares.

Sptung mentioned trading with SDO (vistana) and DSV (Marriott).
Karenann mentioned trading with Shadow Ridge and Grand Chateau (Marriott).


My experience most closely matches that of the OP, probably because my timeshares are not considered to be premium brand by II.

That being said, I've looked closely at the Marriott and Vistana brands, and so far, I've found nothing that interests me.

Paying $1000 to get a week that might be worth $2.5K (like Sptung mentioned) is a trade for only those who have the $1000. I unfortunately, do not have that kind of $ 

Needless to say, I suspect tons of others out there might be in my and the OP's situation.


----------



## klpca (Aug 26, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Now that Karenann has weighted in, it's becoming clearer to me:
> 
> It seems the quality value that II assigns to those premium branded timeshares is order of magnitudes higher than what they assign to other timeshares.
> 
> ...



I also alluded to it upthread and suggested some alternatives for anyone with an independent and/or studio. Explore your alternatives - all of them - both in trading companies and in resorts to trade in to. Marriott and Vistana are nice, but they do not have a corner on the nice timeshare market. Read the TUG reviews as well as the tripadvisor and yelp reviews to find the gems. Use ongoing searches to maximize your chances.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Paying $1000 to get a week that might be worth $2.5K (like Sptung mentioned) is a trade for only those who have the $1000. I unfortunately, do not have that kind of $
> 
> Needless to say, I suspect tons of others out there might be in my and the OP's situation.



That is the way it is supposed to work, and actually that is the only way it can work. If everyone could get premium uptrades by buying cheaper lower quality units then everyone would try it and then guess what happens? All the premium units disappear and all that is left are lower quality units. Not even premium owners would be able to get a like for like trade. II's business would completely disappear because the premium owners would all go elsewhere.

I don't really understand the complaint that someone is having a hard time getting more than they are giving up. If you get it then it's a bonus but it is not a valid complaint.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

klpca said:


> I also alluded to it upthread and suggested some alternatives for anyone with an *independent* and/or studio. Explore your alternatives - all of them - both in trading companies and in resorts to trade in to. Marriott and Vistana are nice, but they do not have a corner on the nice timeshare market. Read the TUG reviews as well as the tripadvisor and yelp reviews to find the gems. Use ongoing searches to maximize your chances.



I don't think independent is the issue. I own at an independent that trades great. Just as well as a decent Marriott and way more power per $. The issue is low quality and/or studio. A $1 purchase timeshare not being able to exchange into a $2,000 purchase timeshare.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 26, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That is the way it is supposed to work, and actually that is the only way it can work.
> 
> I don't really understand the complaint that someone is having a hard time getting more than they are giving up. If you get it then it's a bonus but it is not a valid complaint.



I couldnt disagree more.  

The system can only work if deposits get like for like exchanges *for the group as a whole*. Individuals, however, cannot, and should not, expect to get an even trade.

II tilts the scale so that each individual gets an even trade or lower. *That necessarily means that II members as a whole get less than what they deposit*. The difference is pure profit to II, in the form of rental fees through the getaway program.

Both sptung and Karenann mentioned (maybe boasted?) about how they are getting more than they are giving up. One could see that as "proof" that individuals can expect to up trade when using II. However, given that most II members do not own premium brand timeshares, this is similar to a casino that rewards a few of their gamers every once in a while, while making pure profits of the vast majority of people.

*The quality value that II assigns to brands is completely arbitrary*.  II is of course free to do so. 

But, what I have a huge problem with (and apparently others like the OP) is that II does not (really) disclose the quality value they assign to each timeshare beforehand. 

That means for the majority of users who use II, the exchanges that they can expect is the same or lower, with any difference for the group as a whole going straight to the pockets of II as pure profit. 

Making money from the exchange fee they charge, is in my opinion ok. But II makes money off not disclosing that it considers some timeshares to have garbage (or close to it) trade power. That is not ok in my book.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

I am not sure where you are getting that II pockets the trading power difference as profit. There isn't any difference for the group as a whole. It is a zero based system. The only thing II pockets are the fees. 

Those low trading power units have low trading power because they clearly are lower quality. Those lower quality units are free to trade into other lower quality units. They can also get great uptrades but closer to check-in. 

Why can't you look at the II classification to get a rough idea on trading power? Standard, Select, Premier, Elite. Those labels mean something.

The quality value *is not* completely arbitrary. You basically said it yourself. You don't have the $1k to spend on a higher quality resort.


----------



## klpca (Aug 26, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I don't really understand the complaint that someone is having a hard time getting more than they are giving up. If you get it then it's a bonus but it is not a valid complaint.



I read it as less of a complaint than disappointment when comparing the trading value in II compared to RCI. RCI is much more generous with well located studios. If you have been used to getting some pretty sweet tpu's for a studio in RCI, it's a shock to try to trade that very same unit in Interval. It's really night and day difference. 



Saintsfanfl said:


> I don't think independent is the issue. I own at an independent that trades great. Just as well as a decent Marriott and way more power per $. The issue is low quality and/or studio. A $1 purchase timeshare not being able to exchange into a $2,000 purchase timeshare.



My II independents don't see the same inventory that I see with my Marriott or SDO. Obviously the studio is the biggest issue, but my 2 bedroom independent doesn't see units under developer preference. Once the preference period has passed it is a nice trader.

Anyone who wants to know about the relative trading value of a unit in II can ask others to report on their trading experiences or ask for someone to do a trade test on the sightings board. Or just give it a whirl (as OP did) and then decide if you are going to deposit with again. Yes II is not transparent in the value they give to certain units. RCI is quite transparent, so if you like to know what you are going to get in advance, then maybe that is where you would want to trade.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 26, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am not sure where you are getting that II pockets the trading power difference as profit. There isn't any difference for the group as a whole. It is a zero based system. The only thing II pockets are the fees.
> 
> Those low trading power units have low trading power because they clearly are lower quality. Those lower quality units are free to trade into other lower quality units. They can also get great uptrades but closer to check-in.
> 
> ...



A premier non-Marriott resort does not have the same trade power as a premier Marriott resort. I hope you agree with that. Therefore, those labels (Standard, Select, Premier, Elite) do not mean what a reasonable person think would mean (for example, that a non marriott premier, high season deposit would have the same trade power as a marriott premier, high season deposit).

If II was a zero based system, there would be no overlap between getaway and exchange inventory. I hope you agree that there is quite of overlap, so that if you rent a week in getaways, often times it disappears from the exchange inventory, and vice versa.

And a high quality resort is a matter of opinion. I am quite happy with the quality of my resorts, and the value for money they provide. My objectives do not align with those of II and Marriott, and I'm ok with that.

BUT, II does seem to tilt the scale so that non marriots, vistanas, etc resorts get the short end of the stick.  Being that non marriots, vistanas, etc make up the bulk of deposits into II, this should be more widely known than it is currently.


----------



## klpca (Aug 26, 2016)

dominidude said:


> BUT, II does seem to tilt the scale so that non marriots, vistanas, etc resorts get the short end of the stick.  Being that non marriots, vistanas, etc make up the bulk of deposits into II, this should be more widely known than it is currently.



But if independents trade well between each other, then no harm no foul?


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2016)

So, according to your last post, you have privileged data that shows the majority of deposits in  Interval are actually Marriott and Vistana? Gee, must be nice to have all this privileged data to base your factual conclusions on. Or, you're just wildly speculating about what might be, without bothering to qualify your remarks.  I think I believe the latter.
IMHO 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dominidude (Aug 26, 2016)

klpca said:


> But if independents trade well between each other, then no harm no foul?



No harm no foul to me would be a situation where II does not actively try to funnel timeshare deposits into their getaway program.

Right now, given the information that's been offered by II themselves, and the few stories posted by other TUGers, it seems that is their MO.




taterhed said:


> So, according to your last post, you have privileged data that shows the majority of deposits in  Interval are actually Marriott and Vistana?



I think pretty clearly I stated the exact opposite.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2016)

dominidude - In case you missed this in the other thread, I have a request:

Please  use your phone to take a clear picture of your II brochure, and send it to me *privately* by attaching it to a PM using the paper clip icon.  

I will verify that it exists, and keep it confidential.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

dominidude said:


> No harm no foul to me would be a situation where II does not actively try to funnel timeshare deposits into their getaway program.
> 
> Right now, given the information that's been offered by II themselves, and the few stories posted by other TUGers, it seems that is their MO.



You are misinformed. A deposit stays in exchange inventory. It does not get "funneled" to the getaway program. The units in the getaway program are there because II paid cash for them (or they get a share of the cash proceeds). This happens through agreements with the resorts and also when a deposit gets exchanged for a cruise. That is a completely separate group of inventory that is not zero based because the cash hits II's P&L rather than staying with the owner's for exchange fees.

Aren't you putting quite of bit of energy into a company that you no longer have anything to do with?


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2016)

dominidude said:


> I think pretty clearly I stated the exact opposite.





> Being that non marriots, vistanas, etc make up the bulk of deposits  into II, this should be more widely known than it is currently.



Perhaps you should couch your opinions a bit forcefully

Look, everyone has the right to share their experiences, opinions and attempt to help others via persuasion.  I get that.

You certainly have the right to post anything you like that passes the moderation test.  I'm not claiming that your remarks should be moderated or censored.  In fact, I even agree with some of your statements.

But, I think you made quite a few statements that don't bear up to actual testing (based on my actual experience--see how I did that?).  You do seem happy to spout opinion and conjecture as though it were well-documented fact.  On that point--I strongly disagree.

So, at this point, I'll politely bow-out of this discussion and encourage any and all that read this thread to experiment for themselves, to take the positive (and negative) _*actual experience *_of other posters and don't blindly jump on the  II-bad/RCI-good (or vice-versa) bandwagon based on infamous invisible pamphlets, salesman's claims or other forms of conjecture without facts or other documentation.

:deadhorse:

Happy Timesharing!


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2016)

dominidude said:


> A premier non-Marriott resort does not have the same trade power as a premier Marriott resort. I hope you agree with that. Therefore, those labels (Standard, Select, Premier, Elite) do not mean what a reasonable person think would mean (for example, that a non marriott premier, high season deposit would have the same trade power as a marriott premier, high season deposit).
> 
> BUT, II does seem to tilt the scale so that non marriots, vistanas, etc resorts get the short end of the stick.  Being that non marriots, vistanas, etc make up the bulk of deposits into II, this should be more widely known than it is currently.



What you are missing is that it is not that Marriott reosrts in the same classification of Elite, Premier, Select, Standard have superior trade power over non-Marriott resorts, but rather with internal trade preference period, it allows other Marriott timeshare to match up with them first.  My Vistana cannot see Marriott and vice versa within the internal trade preference period.  Non Marriott and Vistana like Hyatt and Grand Solmar at Lands End which have Elite designation is open to all when they are deposited.  My weeks with enough trade power can similarly see them.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 26, 2016)

Saintsfanfl, with all due respect, you are the one misinformed.

Look at II's buyers guide for this line:

"The resort accommodations available through the Getaway Program include resort accommodations that have been deposited or relinquished by Members"

DeniseM, with all due respect, this is what I've said, and it's publicly available information for all to see. I attached the application form that says it:

"For best exchange results, Members should request weeks of equal or lesser demand."

Size, quality, and supply and demand (synonyms for season and location) are described, at item 23 of the attached application, as factors that affect the calculation of a "comparable week".

This is all information straight from II's documents. 

All this in combination leads me to believe that yes, II actively funnels deposited inventory into the getaways program, to the detriment of the vast majority of II members, which happen to be non marriott, vistana, etc owners.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2016)

dominidude - since you won't even show the brochure to me privately, the logical conclusion is that there is no brochure.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Saintsfanfl, with all due respect, you are the one misinformed.
> 
> Look at II's buyers guide for this line:
> 
> "The resort accommodations available through the Getaway Program include resort accommodations that have been deposited or relinquished by Members"



All you are doing is bending, twisting, and fabricating in order to try and prove your point (still not sure what point you are trying to make). You conveniently cut the quote above short because the rest of it would defeat your point.

Here is the *entire* quote from he buyers guide"



> The resort accommodations available through the Getaway Program include resort accommodations that have been deposited or relinquished by Members, *but are not otherwise utilized by II*, and resort accommodations *made available to II directly by resort developers or other third parties*.



This means that normal deposits that can be exchanged for *do not* hit getaway inventory. Cruise deposits do, because II has to pay cash for the cruise. II also has the option to put deposits that are nearing the check-in date in the getaway inventory, but I'm not so sure they actually do this or not. If they did that would not constitute a sought after deposit that is being robbed from owners trying to exchange.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 26, 2016)

Saintsfanfl, you said:
"A deposit *stays* in exchange inventory. It does not get "funneled" to the getaway program."

That is plainly not true, per the II buyer's guide, and stating:

"normal deposits that can be exchanged for do not hit getaway inventory"

is contradicting your earlier statement.

Obviously, using the logic of your second statement, abnormal deposits that cannot be exchanged for do hit the getaway inventory.

And that is what I am saying, that deposits that *cannot* be exchanged for, do hit the getaway inventory.

And, I'm also saying that II certainly has the leeway, and lately is definitely at least on the border of abusing that leeway, to make sure that deposited inventory is not touched by any exchange request, therefore becoming part of the getaway inventory.

If you do not agree with that, then let's agree to disagree.

DeniseM, with all due respect, the same goes for your argument about the brochure.

:deadhorse:


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> dominidude - In case you missed this in the other thread, I have a request:
> 
> Please  use your phone to take a clear picture of your II brochure, and send it to me *privately* by attaching it to a PM using the paper clip icon.
> 
> I will verify that it exists, and keep it confidential.



If your not willing to send a picture of this document to Denise a TUG Moderator then this alone makes me feel this document does not exist.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

It's not agree to disagree. It's that you are making stuff up. Not sure why but at this point you're just trolling.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> If your not willing to send a picture of this document to Denise a TUG Moderator then this alone makes me feel this document does not exist.



He inadvertently admitted that it didn't exist. Twice.


----------



## melissy123 (Aug 26, 2016)

"accommodations that have been deposited or relinquished by Members, _but are not otherwise utilized by II_"

That seems to read that II does use accomodations deposited or relinquished by Members.  "Not otherwise utilized by II" means that they're not also available for exchange?? Not sure why we're giving the Interval the benefit of the doubt that they're not using at least some of our deposits for their Getaway program.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

melissy123 said:


> "accommodations that have been deposited or relinquished by members, _but are not otherwise utilized by ii_"
> 
> that seems to read that ii does use accomodations deposited or relinquished by members.  "not otherwise utilized by ii" means that they're not also available for exchange?? Not sure why we're giving the interval the benefit of the doubt that they're not using at least some of our deposits for their getaway program.



Cruise exchanges!!!

I don't know if there is another type of relinquishment where II has to give up cash but if there is that would also fall into that category.


----------



## melissy123 (Aug 26, 2016)

Members would deposit or relinquish cruise exchanges???


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 26, 2016)

melissy123 said:


> Members would deposit or relinquish cruise exchanges???



You worded it strangely but yes. In order to do a cruise exchange you do in fact have to give up a deposit. II had to buy the cruise with cash. In order to cover that cash they put the deposit in the getaway program.

Is it really necessary to keep going on and on arguing why someone doesn't have a "right" to exchange a $1 worthless timeshare for something that might cost thousands? It's silliness.


----------



## melissy123 (Aug 26, 2016)

OK, got it, that makes sense for deposits for cruise exchanges. Thank you for explaining that.  Although anyone who uses their deposit to "exchange" for a cruise with II isn't really doing their homework in comparing prices with the major cruise consolidators. Especially with so many of the cruise lines offering different perks... including tips, drink packages, etc.  I bet those perks never come up if you exchange for a cruise with Interval.  What incentive would there be for II to offer those perks? 

But getting back to the subject on hand, how do we know it is only limited to deposits for cruise exchanges?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2016)

melissy123 said:


> OK, got it, that makes sense for deposits for cruise exchanges. Thank you for explaining that.  Although anyone who uses their deposit to "exchange" for a cruise with II isn't really doing their homework in comparing prices with the major cruise consolidators. Especially with so many of the cruise lines offering different perks... including tips, drink packages, etc.  I bet those perks never come up if you exchange for a cruise with Interval.  What incentive would there be for II to offer those perks?
> 
> But getting back to the subject on hand, how do we know it is only limited to deposits for cruise exchanges?



I did do a cruise exchange and it knocked off about $850-900, which covered the MF, II exchange fee and the "lost" perks.  They did throw in 2 specialty dining vouchers.  It came to be about a wash, not bad since I have too many timeshare weeks and the MF is "sunk" cost.


----------



## hsintang (Aug 26, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Is it really necessary to keep going on and on arguing why someone doesn't have a "right" to exchange a $1 worthless timeshare for something that might cost thousands? It's silliness.



Well, I started this tread simply want to share my disappointing experience with II.  I took dominidude's suggestion, emailed Mark DelCampo at II and asked for withdrawing my deposited week.  He called within a few hours and indicated that my summer S. Cal coast studio was assigned to the highest power and my 2017 week was taken right after I deposited so he won't be able to return it back.  He did mentioned that "brand name" owners have the priorities to exchange for their own brand and recommended me to search often 
I felt that II prioritizes the brand higher than demand/trade power.  Do I want to go to Shadow Ridge at Palm Spring in the summer or Timber lodge at Lake Tahoe in May?  No.  Those weeks have the lowest demands, however, those deposits will pull other Marriott weeks before the "generic" ones.
The low season brand name week is no expensive than my summer week in California coast.  I learned my lesson and will only play within II as a Marriott owner.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 27, 2016)

hsintang said:


> Well, I started this tread simply want to share my disappointing experience with II.  I took dominidude's suggestion, emailed Mark DelCampo at II and asked for withdrawing my deposited week back.  He called within a few hours and indicated that my summer S. Cal coast studio was assigned to the highest power. However, my 2017 summer week was taken right after I deposited so he won't be able to return it back.  He did mentioned that "brand name" owners have the priorities to exchange for their own brand and recommended me to search often
> I felt that II prioritizes the brand higher than demand/trade power.  Do I want to go to Shadow Ridge at Palm Spring in the summer or Timber lodge at Lake Tahoe in May?  No.  Those weeks have the lowest demands, however, those deposits will pull other Marriott weeks before the "generic" ones.
> The low season brand name week is no expensive than my summer week in California coast.  I learned my lesson and will only play within II as a Marriott owner.



Just so you know the studio /size discrimination happens with Marriott too.  A whale season Hawaii Marriott studio  is going to have trouble pulling a summer season 2 br at Marriott's New Jersey and it isn't even on the beach.  Even with priority it may not have enough pull to see it.  It may well make it past priority where 2br non rated Branson unit can book it.  My experience with a Marriott studio (although only a platinum Branson) would be that it could pull any Marriott studio in and out of priority, It could pull most 1 br Marriott's in all but the most prime resorts and seasons.  It could only pull 2 br Marriott's in the deadest of dead off season.  The two seasons you mentioned may not be low enough- maybe the first 2 weeks in May in Tahoe and more like September in the desert when schools are back in session but it is still too hot.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 27, 2016)

hsintang said:


> Well, I started this tread simply want to share my disappointing experience with II.  I took dominidude's suggestion, emailed Mark DelCampo at II and asked for withdrawing my deposited week back.  He called within a few hours and indicated that my summer S. Cal coast studio was assigned to the highest power. However, my 2017 summer week was taken right after I deposited so he won't be able to return it back.  He did mentioned that "brand name" owners have the priorities to exchange for their own brand and recommended me to search often
> I felt that II prioritizes the brand higher than demand/trade power.  Do I want to go to Shadow Ridge at Palm Spring in the summer or Timber lodge at Lake Tahoe in May?  No.  Those weeks have the lowest demands, however, those deposits will pull other Marriott weeks before the "generic" ones.
> The low season brand name week is no expensive than my summer week in California coast.  I learned my lesson and will only play within II as a Marriott owner.



If you're not trying to trade up in size, I'm surprised you're having trouble finding something you like with a prime summer SoCal beach studio week.  We trade our Hyatt unit (which contrary to what most non-Hyatt owners think, has no preference in II, all Hyatt-to-Hyatt trades are conducted via HRC) studio a lot and have gotten really good trades with it.

Maybe the difference is that we rarely need school holiday weeks.  But I would think an OGS would have a good chance of picking up Hyatts or the high quality independents.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 27, 2016)

OP, I just looked with a Hyatt studio (which remember has no preference in II) and searching next summer's school holiday (June 15-Aug 25), I see available studio units in Aruba, St Martin, lots of nice resorts in Mexico, Tahoe, Washington State, Idaho, Park City, Brian Head/Southern Utah, Sedona, Williamsburg, Lakes District of England, California Mtns, and more that I have not listed, not knowing what you're interested in.

I'm sure options would be better with an on-going search.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 27, 2016)

hsintang said:


> Well, I started this tread simply want to share my disappointing experience with II.  I took dominidude's suggestion, emailed Mark DelCampo at II and asked for withdrawing my deposited week back.  He called within a few hours and indicated that my summer S. Cal coast studio was assigned to the highest power. However, my 2017 summer week was taken right after I deposited so he won't be able to return it back.  He did mentioned that "brand name" owners have the priorities to exchange for their own brand and recommended me to search often
> I felt that II prioritizes the brand higher than demand/trade power.  Do I want to go to Shadow Ridge at Palm Spring in the summer or Timber lodge at Lake Tahoe in May?  No.  Those weeks have the lowest demands, however, those deposits will pull other Marriott weeks before the "generic" ones.
> The low season brand name week is no expensive than my summer week in California coast.  I learned my lesson and will only play within II as a Marriott owner.



A few things you should know:

First of all:  I apologize (I'm sure that others will agree) for hijacking your OP.  It was not my intent.  You had a reasonable question/issue and I hope we can help you find a way to 'fix' your problem.
so....



Not all Marriotts (can't speak for other brands, but I'm pretty sure Westin as well) are released into II with 'preference.'  I have TESTED this and can positively guarantee you that I can see Marriotts (outside of flex) with non-Marriott properties. This includes units a year or more out.  It's not the rule--it's the exception--but it happens somewhat frequently.
There is indeed a definite stigma associated with studios in II (IMHO).  If you're trying to turn studios (no matter how good) into multiple weeks, prime weeks, larger units etc... than I personally feel that you might be better with RCI TPU trading. Marriott studios can be leveraged with preference, and may even do better now with the upgrade fee (discouraging exchangers from always upgrading).
Don't forget: the real beauty of II is being able to slap a pig's ear  studio down in flex and walk away with a pearl (again, IMO--I'll stop saying it now).  This is really amplified with preference.
There are many discussions about OGS vs instant exchange.  I always use OGS--mind you, I might try request first just for fun--but I also *always *back it up with instant exchange searches.  Especially near the important dates (1 yr, 6 mos, 3 mos, 70 days, 59 days etc...) when people may deposit units (YMMV).
Finally, I think II is a bit of a kooky machine.  Just when you think you have it all figured out...1) They change the rules 2)Something marvelous drops from the sky in the middle of the afternoon 3) Your OGS matches in 1 day--so you change it to improve--and it matches in 1 week... etc.  

I do agree with one thing:  II is a crapshoot and the house always wins in the end.  But, if you count your cards--you might just take some winnings home yourself!  (Corny, I know, but I think it's true.)  Go figure

Good luck and keep watching.  Plus, if you really find something you want, drop a request in the sightings forum and people will help.  We can even do 'power' tests and see what pulls what.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 27, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It's not agree to disagree. It's that you are making stuff up. Not sure why but at this point you're just trolling.





Saintsfanfl said:


> He inadvertently admitted that it didn't exist. Twice.



I agree with your statement, at this point all this poster is doing is trolling. why continue to go on and on about this elusive document and pretend to have inside knowledge when obviously this document does not exist...

I just don't want new folks thinking this is how it works....


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 27, 2016)

hsintang:
Have you set up your Ongoing Search yet? 
That will be the action that helps you the most. You can keep editing the ongoing search as your travel needs become more defined. You can put multiple resorts and multiple dates into the one search.

Second, you will have to search online as often as possible.

Third, watch the Sightings board. When a large number of weeks at a particular resort are suddenly deposited into II (bulk deposit), that is a likely time for you to match, when you otherwise wouldn't have enough trade power.

Please tell us what weeks (dates) you are searching for. I remember you told me Washington's Birthday week. Is that the week that includes Monday, Feb 20? If so, the Thursday before that is Feb 16.

And when is your school's Easter break or Spring break for 2017?


----------



## dominidude (Aug 27, 2016)

Mods, please delete any refrence to my secret document, thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Mods, please delete any refrence to my secret document, thanks.



That's not how it works - Moderators edit posts _because they do not comply with the forum rules_, not just because the poster regrets their statements.

In fact, a_ limit_ was placed on the the amount of time you have to edit your post, because of situations exactly like this, in which posters made claims, and then went back and deleted them all, when it became clear that public opinion was against them.  

FYI:  You aren't doing your credibility on  TUG any good here...


----------



## dominidude (Aug 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> That's not how it works - Moderators edit posts _because they do not comply with the forum rules_, not just because the poster regrets their statements.
> 
> In fact, a_ limit_ was placed on the the amount of time you have to edit your post, because of situations exactly like this, in which posters made claims, and then went back and deleted them all, when it became clear that public opinion was against them.
> 
> FYI:  You aren't doing your credibility on  TUG any good here...



DeniseM:
This secret document of mine, which does exist, and I am not sharing, seems to have taken a life of its own, even when I have posted other public information which says the same thing.

In other bulletin boards, such as job hunting bbs, it is quite common to say that one has access to information that will not be uploaded, and to give only parts of it, for the benefit of those reading the posts, and it is to up to individuals reading the posts to make up their own mind as to the truth in it. No mods are questioning the veracity of what is said. I thought this forum was similar to that, but I was wrong.

From now on, I'll just use already public documents, and make no reference to private information I may have.

I have no desire to retract anything I've said, both because it is the truth and needed to be said.
But the fact is that people, such as yourself, keep asking me to upload a document which I've said multiple times i'm not going to upload. 

This is simply a detraction, kinda like saying that the bearer of bad news is wearing a funny hat and therefore shouldnt be trusted. That is the only reason I've asked for the deletion of comment regarding my private inormation. 

So, it makes no difference to me, believe or dont, I still maintain the veracity of what I've said, only with the hope that others may benefit.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2016)

dominidude said:


> DeniseM:
> This secret document of mine, which does exist, and I am not sharing, *seems to have taken a life of its own.*



Yes, it has, because YOU have posted about it over, and over, and over.

People are not buying it because:

-Your secret info. does not agree with the experience of Tuggers.

-Your interpretation of the info. you post is not logical - you spin it to try to support your theories, which others don't agree with.

-You have been on a mission to promote your own exchange company schemes, which somehow goes hand-in-hand with proving how unfair II is.

Let me clarify one thing - this is not a distraction from your "message" - in simplest terms:  I don't believe you.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 27, 2016)

hsintang said:


> However, my 2017 summer week was taken right after I deposited so he won't be able to return it back.
> I learned my lesson and will only play within II as a Marriott owner.



I'm sorry to hear about your week being taken and being able to be returned.

Being a Marriott owner, as others have said, will not necessarily give you what you are looking for.
Studio /size discrimination happens with Marriott too, and also, you will have a Branson unit, which I understand is not a strong Marriott trader.

I think sptung's strategy will most likely give you what you are looking for, for example, trading a 1bdr in a highly desirable resort in a highly desirable season, but, that wont come cheap,  because a unit like that usually costs thousands of dollars, has relatively high MFs, and to trade into a 2 bdr you have to pay size upgrade fees.

II bills itself as "the quality vacation exchange network" but to me it seems they meant to say expensive instead of quality.

Good luck.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Yes it has, because YOU have posted about it over, and over, and over.
> 
> People are not buying it because:
> 
> ...



I posted this information twice (really, just twice). It was referred to in multiple places, but only because others keep referring to it and questioning it. I honestly did not think it would be challenged the way it was.

I do not have an exchange company or scheme, or even a desire for one. that is just plain inaccurate. I've said multiple times that RCI, DAE, TPI, SFX, they are all fine. II is not ok though, unless you know what you are doing. II actively hides information from its members with the purpose of minimizing the trades that members can make.

You not believing what I say, I'm fine with that, but remember, you are a mod, and because of that you should go out of your way to not minimize what I, or anyone, says.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2016)

dominidude said:


> You not believing what I say, I'm fine with that, but remember, you are a mod, and because of that you should go out of your way to not minimize what I, or anyone, says.



Hello - read the room - no one is buying your theories supported by a secret document that you won't reveal - even privately.

And yes, I (or any Mod) can certainly dispute it when questionable info. is posted on TUG - happens every day.


----------



## klpca (Aug 27, 2016)

dominidude said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your week being taken and being able to be returned.
> 
> Being a Marriott owner, as others have said, will not necessarily give you what you are looking for.
> Studio /size discrimination happens with Marriott too, and also, you will have a Branson unit, which I understand is not a strong Marriott trader.
> ...


Just curious what your personal trading experience in II has been?  Many of us have provided first hand experience for the OP. What is yours? 

No matter what your super-secret-mystery "document" says, the truth lies in what people are actually getting in trades. I'll be at Newport Coast in a few weeks on a studio trade. After that I'll be in Hawaii, one week in an RCI trade, the next in another II trade to Ko Olina. I'm not trading Branson, but many here do it regularly.  I believe that the OP will be happy with their trades. The studio limitation is what it is. It's not the end of the world, that's for sure. And both sides of a lockout can get a Choose2 week. For best results learn the system.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Hello - read the room - no one is buying your theories supported by a secret document that you won't reveal - even privately.
> 
> And yes, I (or any Mod) can certainly dispute it when questionable info. is posted on TUG - happens every day.



I will one day post that document, when someone else posts it online.
I only hope you take back all your comments when/if that happens.
The OP certainly bought my theory that his 2017 week could have been returned, had someone else not already taken it. Here on TUG, I've read multiple times advice, I believe from mods, stating that once a week is deposited, it can not be taken back. 

And I've quoted public documents from II. I'm not sure how anyone can say that is "questionable info". It's not like I paraphrased, I quoted, word for word.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 27, 2016)

klpca said:


> Just curious what your personal trading experience in II has been?  Many of us have provided first hand experience for the OP. What is yours?
> 
> No matter what your super-secret-mystery "document" says, the truth lies in what people are actually getting in trades. I'll be at Newport Coast in a few weeks on a studio trade. After that I'll be in Hawaii, one week in an RCI trade, the next in another II trade to Ko Olina. I'm not trading Branson, but many here do it regularly.  I believe that the OP will be happy with their trades. The studio limitation is what it is. It's not the end of the world, that's for sure. And both sides of a lockout can get a Choose2 week. For best results learn the system.



That is the reason I wanted my secret document references deleted.

Did you read my comments regarding the II membership application and the II buyers' guide?
Let me guess, the comments about my super-secret-mistery "document" detracted you from reading that.
And like you said, you're not trading Branson. Guess what, I would be.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2016)

Here is a really easy question - does your secret brochure look more like A or more like B:  (Format, not content.)

*A*





*B*


----------



## klpca (Aug 28, 2016)

dominidude said:


> That is the reason I wanted my secret document references deleted.
> 
> Did you read my comments regarding the II membership application and the II buyers' guide?
> Let me guess, the comments about my super-secret-mistery "document" detracted you from reading that.
> And like you said, you're not trading Branson. Guess what, I would be.



I'm trading a mid level Palm Desert Marriott. I would think that it's similar to a Branson Marriott. Trust me, I'm not trading any high power trader.

And I have read your posts. I'm not distracted by your document at all. (Honestly, I don't care if it's real or imagined. Whatever floats your boat). I just think that real life trading experiences are the most helpful to the OP.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 28, 2016)

dominidude said:


> The OP certainly bought my theory that his 2017 week could have been returned, had someone else not already taken it. Here on TUG, I've read multiple times advice, I believe from mods, stating that once a week is deposited, it can not be taken back.



The OP maybe bought your theory that his/her 2017 week could be returned.  But in the end, the week was not returned.  The fact that Interval explained the reason why his/her week couldn't be returned does not mean that, had circumstances been different, the week *would* have been returned.

All it means is that a customer service rep took his time to respond to OPs query.

So I see no reason to believe that a week deposited to an exchange company could be returned.  Just as is oft repeated on TUG.

I'm not sure how you believe OP's lack of success in getting the week back is proof that it's possible.  However, it does suggest to me that the logic that underlies a lot of your positions/arguments is perhaps not the strongest.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 28, 2016)

heathpack said:


> The OP maybe bought your theory that his/her 2017 week could be returned.  But in the end, the week was not returned.  The fact that Interval explained the reason why his/her week couldn't be returned does not mean that, had circumstances been different, the week *would* have been returned.
> 
> All it means is that a customer service rep took his time to respond to OPs query.
> 
> ...



Would you like me to post a screen shot of my cancelled deposit? (Apparently you can't just make assertions in this bbs without "proof")
II had my deposit from OCT 2015 and cancelled it in Apri 2016l,  that's 6 moths it was in deposit. 
So yes, had the situation been different,  the OP could have gotten their week back. 
Notice that I'm not saying II will always do this,  or that members are entitled to this, just that II can do it and has done it.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 28, 2016)

Sadly, I think the OP was last seen drifting out to sea with no signs of activity.

hsintang: maybe you should start a new thread in exchanging or Marriott that might assist you with your very real vacation concerns.

I'm sure others would be glad to help.... I'd abandon all hope of getting any real support in this thread, it seems that, like Frankenstein's monster, this thread has a life of it's own and was last seen wandering down a road to purgatory.

cheers.


----------



## presley (Aug 28, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Sadly, I think the OP was last seen drifting out to sea with no signs of activity.
> 
> hsintang: maybe you should start a new thread in exchanging or Marriott that might assist you with your very real vacation concerns.



I agree. As someone who has posted thread in the past asking for help only to have several pages of back and forth posts that had nothing to do with my OP, I feel for the OP. I hope they got all their concerns answered.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 28, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Here is a really easy question - does your secret brochure look more like A or more like B:  (Format, not content.)
> 
> *A*
> 
> ...



Format A.
Here's an easy question for you:
Will you take back what you've said if/when I find the brochure online? Since this may never happen, I hope you are not too proud to say you will take it all back. 
But I am in amazement that you seem to ignore my comments regarding the II membership application that I did upload. 
Both my brochure an the II membership application say the same thing,  so the infatuation with my private information escapes me.

In other words,  could you please explain what the difference is between what I've explained my brochure says and what the iI membership application says?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2016)

Summary:

-You claim to have a secret brochure that shows how II really works, but you can't reveal it for some unknown reason.

-You have posted a number of quotes from II, but spin them to support your theories, rather than interpreting them at face value.  

-You posted a link to a membership application, as proof that you have a secret brochure.

-Now you continue to repeat these 3 points over and over again.​
_*As far as why people want to see the brochure - it's a matter of credibility._

Until I see the brochure, _and what it actually says - not your interpretation_, I'm not buying it, and I see no point in re-hashing the same thing over and over with no documentation.  I'm out.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Format A.
> Here's an easy question for you:
> Will you take back what you've said if/when I find the brochure online? Since this may never happen, I hope you are not too proud to say you will take it all back.
> But I am in amazement that you seem to ignore my comments regarding the II membership application that I did upload.
> Both my brochure an the II membership application say the same thing,  so the infatuation with my private information escapes me.



Stop!  STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP!  JUST STOP!

I am NOT speaking as a moderator right now, just as another TUGger who is sick to death of hearing about this document.  We don't care if it's real because the knowledge we've gained from our II experiences are far more beneficial to the OP than any stupid document!

II says size matters.  Guess what, it does.

II says different resorts have different exchange value, with the Big Boys having more value than the independents.  Guess what, that's true.

II says you'll have more success if you make a deposit and request an exchange as far out as possible.  True again.

II says your ownership might come with a preference period that gives you an advantage over some other II Members.  Lookee there, true for those who own something in particular.  (Marriott is what I know so let's use it as the example: Marriott deposits by Members are available only to other Marriott owners during the first 21-24 days of the deposit.)

So II says all that and it's usually confirmed by the documentation provided by a developer when you purchase direct.  You are not the only one who has shiny pretty documents that appear to be a blueprint for II.    But the caveat is, there are loopholes if you are willing to do more than simply deposit, make a request, and wait.

Get around the size issue by requesting resorts that only have units which are larger than the unit you're depositing.  For example, deposit a studio and request only Marriott resorts on Hilton Head - they're all 2-or-3BR non-lock-offs.  During the highest-demand periods you're taking a risk that you won't get a match but any other time of year?  Easy.

Get around the exchange value and wait time by working the system, performing your own searches daily/weekly/whatever while your OGS runs.  Things that aren't supposed to happen, happen all the time and you could get lucky.  Many have.  Flex time is a veritable gold mine for matches that don't come anywhere near "like-for-like."

Get around the preference period by realizing that it does NOT apply to every single interval deposited.  Marriott deposits made by Members carry the preference period but any made by Marriott, and there are a bunch, don't.

Blah blah blah ... and on and on and on.  THIS is the way to learn how II works, through the experiences of hundreds of II Members.  Shiny pretty pamphlets are nice if you like shiny pretty things, but they're fairly useless for TUG purposes.

Now can we please be done?


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 28, 2016)

*That's really what it's about. Learning the system and working it!*



SueDonJ said:


> Stop!  STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP!  JUST STOP!
> 
> I am NOT speaking as a moderator right now, just as another TUGger who is sick to death of hearing about this document.  We don't care if it's real because the knowledge we've gained from our II experiences are far more beneficial to the OP than any stupid document!
> 
> ...



You can get around things and get great exchanges, but it takes work over and beyond just sitting back and waiting for it to happen.

I have been a 30+ year member of RCI.  I got a complimentary II membership through one of my resorts for a year.  I haven't been impressed, but I haven't put much effort into it either.  I haven't made an actual deposit yet.  I'm not looking to be a member of both of the two major exchange companies.  However, I am looking to move away from RCI in the future.

I would say the "average" person that belongs to II or RCI does not "work the system".  I work the "RCI" system and have gotten extremely great exchanges in the RCI network.  I don't even work the system to the extent that I could if I would start placing ongoing searches.  I've never felt the need to place an ongoing search because I can always find some of the best and hardest exchanges randomly sitting online.  I let the exchanges determine where we're going for the most part.  We usually travel during prime season, though we no longer have to do that.

I believe if I took the time to learn the "in's" and "out's" of II, I would see a whole new world of exchange opportunities.  But I know that I will have to learn the II system and "work the system" to my advantage in order to get the great exchanges.  

These exchanges rarely come to you without making a special effort.  You have to put more effort into it than the "average" exchanger.  Don't be average!


----------



## taterhed (Aug 28, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> You can get around things and get great exchanges, but it takes work over and beyond just sitting back and waiting for it to happen.
> 
> I have been a 30+ year member of RCI. I got a complimentary II membership through one of my resorts for a year. I haven't been impressed, but I haven't put much effort into it either. I haven't made an actual deposit yet. I'm not looking to be a member of both of the two major exchange companies. However, I am looking to move away from RCI in the future.
> 
> ...



Nice post.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 28, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Would you like me to post a screen shot of my cancelled deposit? (Apparently you can't just make assertions in this bbs without "proof")
> II had my deposit from OCT 2015 and cancelled it in Apri 2016l,  that's 6 moths it was in deposit.
> So yes, had the situation been different,  the OP could have gotten their week back.
> Notice that I'm not saying II will always do this,  or that members are entitled to this, just that II can do it and has done it.



Lol, you called it a "theory" that one could get one's week back from II.  I am just now seeing how up thread that you posted you actually did.  I did not realize that, I was just replying to the illogic of what you wrote in the reply that I quoted.

It's still not a reasonable expectation that a person would get a deposit back from any exchange company.  It's nice that II accommodated you that one time and it's a shame they could not accommodate OP.  But if any exchange company ever does accommodate any of us in this way, it's out of the goodness of their heart, not because they can reasonably be expected to conduct business this way.

A great example from my profession (veterinarian): you don't get to not pay your bill because your dog died- I still did the work, incurred expenses and discussed all this with you before we committed to whatever path we took.

Have I ever forgiven a bill due to some extenuating circumstances?  Sure.  But if I had forgiven your dog's bill and then you started dispensing internet advice suggesting to pet owners that this is a reasonable expectation such that now multiple clients are making this request, I'd be pretty sorry that I had been generous to you.  And I'd think twice about generosity in the future.

I don't think any of us mind one way or the other what you think of II.  Mostly we're here providing a balanced assessment of II based on our own experience.  You had some kind of bad experience with them & have written them off.  Fine.  But some of us have had more positive experiences and we are relating them as well.  Also fine.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 28, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> I don't even work *[RCI's]* system to the extent that I could if I would start placing ongoing searches. *I've never felt the need to place an ongoing search because I can always find some of the best and hardest exchanges randomly sitting online. * I let the exchanges determine where we're going for the most part.  We usually travel during prime season, though we no longer have to do that.
> 
> I believe *if I took the time *to learn the "in's" and "out's" of II, I would see a whole new world of exchange opportunities.



I second your opinion of RCI.

To your opinion of II, I would add that IMO after much time learning how II works, I've come to the conclusion that II is not really worth "working". II is too much of a crap shoot (look at all the examples given by SueDonJ, to me it seems like too much work). And like someone else said "the house always wins". The amount of work to get a decent exchange in II might less if you have an expensive Marriott or Vistana timeshare to trade with, but did I mention those timeshares were expensive?


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 28, 2016)

*I think you may have missed my meaning regarding RCI*



dominidude said:


> I second your opinion of RCI.
> 
> To your opinion of II, I would add that IMO after much time learning how II works, I've come to the conclusion that II is not really worth "working". II is too much of a crap shoot (look at all the examples given by SueDonJ, to me it seems like too much work). And like someone else said "the house always wins". The amount of work to get a decent exchange in II might less if you have an expensive Marriott or Vistana timeshare to trade with, but did I mention those timeshares were expensive?



It takes work.  I'm willing to do the work to get those exchanges, though I've managed to get them without using ongoing searches.  I think most people decide where they want to go and then need to find the exchange that will accomplish that. I choose to find the exchange and let it take me in that direction.  

I'm sure what I've done over the last 30+ years (in RCI) would make the average person think that I'm working way too hard.  I enjoy the "hunt."

Anything worth having is worth working for.  I heard that somewhere.  

If I ever decided to become a practicing member of II, I would learn the system (using the great advice provided by fellow Tuggers) and work it, work it, work it to my advantage.  Even without the name-brand preferences, I believe that I could and would be successful.  I would diligently make the extra effort to get those desirable exchanges.  The average exchanger just doesn't have an interest in doing that IMO. They pay their fee and wait for the magic to happen.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 28, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> Anything worth having is worth working for.  I heard that somewhere.
> 
> If I ever decided to become a practicing member of II, I would learn the system (using the great advice provided by fellow Tuggers) and work it, work it, work it to my advantage.  Even without the name-brand preferences, I believe that I could and would be successful.  I would diligently make the extra effort to get those desirable exchanges.  The average exchanger just doesn't have an interest in doing that IMO. They pay their fee and wait for the magic to happen.


It would be really illuminating if someone without a name brand prferences posted about their great RECENT II exchange and how they got it.
To be a great exchange,  by definition the exchange needs to be outside Las Vegas, Orlando, Branson, Atlantic city, Poconos, Williamsburg, the Caribbean,  and Mexico. 
The season, location,  quality,  and size of the deposit should be the same or lower than the exchange.
The best advice I've ever gotten so far is buy a Marriott or Vistanas timeshare in high season to trade with.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 28, 2016)

dominidude said:


> The best advice I've ever gotten so far is buy a Marriott or Vistanas timeshare in high season to trade with.





Vistana can be picked up free, in fact there is one in the Bargain Forum right now.  Thats where I picked mine up and its worked out very well for me, I took my time and studied the Vistana forum posting for 6 months before jumping in.

You cant always exchange mud season for four seasons, but I've been happy with my history.















Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you, Dave. Yes Sheraton Vistana Resort can be gotten for $1.  I did pay developer price back in 1996 but the same can be gotten for $1 now under bargains or eBay.  Guess what?  This week I am in the fabulous 4-5 Star Vino Bello Resort 2BR villa in Napa, using a 1BR (locked off my 2BR L/O) Sheraton Vistana Resort.   It was an easy exchange, no sweating over it.  TUGgers posted the bulk deposits in sightings, I went over to II and picked up a week of my desire.  Rack rate rental for the week is about $7K.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 28, 2016)

I got my 1BR Sheraton Broadway Plantation for free as well and the MF are affordable.

I just traded it last week for a 1BR unit at Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel, CA for next Feb (Valentine's week, a week we were already holding a reservation for within Hyatt Residence Club, now I can cancel that one & get my points back).  If you're not familiar with this property, it trades internally in HRC club as a 2BR unit.  It has daily maid service but otherwise I've never understood the rationale behind it trading as a 2BR.

How did I do it?  I had already deposited my SBP week and had an OGS for Aspen next summer & Maui in Jan 2018.  Then someone saw the Highlands Inn weeks and posted them as a sighting.

I went on-line and booked my HHI week.  Now I can cancel my HRC reservation for that week and use my points to try to snag the Aspen week next Aug/Sept instead.

You really do need to understand all these systems & how best to utilize them.  Great exchanges don't just happen necessarily.  A lot of us help the process along.

And I love my TUG peeps.  Sightings & teaching me the ropes!


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 29, 2016)

sptung said:


> Thank you, Dave. Yes Sheraton Vistana Resort can be gotten for $1.  I did pay developer price back in 1996 but the same can be gotten for $1 now under bargains or eBay.  Guess what?  This week I am in the fabulous 4-5 Star Vino Bello Resort 2BR villa in Napa, using a 1BR (locked off my 2BR L/O) Sheraton Vistana Resort.   It was an easy exchange, no sweating over it.  TUGgers posted the bulk deposits in sightings, I went over to II and picked up a week of my desire.  Rack rate rental for the week is about $7K.





Enjoy, we love that place.  We take advantage of the day use rate in the cave spa ($25?) and the free shuttle in the evenings to downtown for dining.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 29, 2016)

*I'm personally not looking to buy a Marriott or Vistana timeshare for trading*



dominidude said:


> It would be really illuminating if someone without a name brand prferences posted about their great RECENT II exchange and how they got it.
> To be a great exchange,  by definition the exchange needs to be outside Las Vegas, Orlando, Branson, Atlantic city, Poconos, Williamsburg, the Caribbean,  and Mexico.
> The season, location,  quality,  and size of the deposit should be the same or lower than the exchange.
> The best advice I've ever gotten so far is buy a Marriott or Vistanas timeshare in high season to trade with.



Fortunately, getting great exchanges has never been my problem.  We don't stay in Westins, Marriotts, Hyatts, etc.  Some might say that I'm not really getting great exchanges then.  While it is only the two of us traveling now, we could stay in Studios, but I draw the line there.  To me, a studio is not a great exchange, no matter the resort or location.  I don't own studios, so I don't deposit studios.  Therefore, I have no expectation of staying in one while I'm on vacation.   

Everyone has different criteria of what a great exchange is to them.

I agree that a great exchange would be outside those areas that you have listed.  Season, location and quality are all determining factors of a great exchange.

I prefer to rent my weeks rather than deposit them with RCI.  But when something doesn't rent, RCI has always been a nice fall-back.  Except for one exchange 22 years ago, I've always had what I've considered to be great exchanges.  I won't settle for less and I've found that I don't have to if I put in the effort.  You'll never hear me belly-aching that I can't get a decent exchange.

It's the non-stop fees and the reduction/removal of benefits that's got me looking at other options.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 29, 2016)

I paid $19 for my 2 Bedroom SDO unit and I used that to trade into Hawaii.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 29, 2016)

OP, though it may already be obvious to you, these last few posts are all great, concrete examples of what you could possibly do to not be disappointed with Interval in the future.

Notice that Marriott Branson timeshares seem to be absent. I'm not saying that you couldnt use that Branson timeshare to get something that you are happy with though. Just that I have not seen an example of it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 29, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Format A.
> Here's an easy question for you:
> Will you take back what you've said if/when I find the brochure online? Since this may never happen, I hope you are not too proud to say you will take it all back.
> But I am in amazement that you seem to ignore my comments regarding the II membership application that I did upload.
> ...



If your brochure really looks like Format A then why did you say if you posted it everyone would think you made it up? There is no way they would think that if it really looked like a pretty professional brochure.



dominidude said:


> If I post it, *I'm afraid others will say I made it up*.
> And then what?


----------



## dominidude (Aug 29, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> If your brochure really looks like Format A then why did you say if you posted it everyone would think you made it up? There is no way they would think that if it really looked like a pretty professional brochure.



Back to the brochure, I see....

could you please explain what the difference is between what I've explained my brochure says and what the II membership application says?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 29, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Back to the brochure, I see....
> 
> could you please explain what the difference is between what I've explained my brochure says and what the II membership application says?



First off, there is no brochure. That much is certain. Secondly, your interpretation of any II terms and conditions, whether current or in the past, is completely irrelevant and meaningless.

You say you gave up on II so you should really go to threads of your own interest and stop trolling every II inquiry you can find.

Move on.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 29, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> First off, there is no brochure. That much is certain. Secondly, your interpretation of any II terms and conditions, whether current or in the past, is completely irrelevant and meaningless.
> 
> You say you gave up on II so you should really go to threads of your own interest and stop trolling every II inquiry you can find.
> 
> Move on.



It seems to me that you are the one who needs to move on. 
You are not willing to answer a basic question, and keep repeating yourself about how II is so great. 

Guess what, II does not seem so great when you do not have a Marriott or Vistana timeshare, like both the OP and myself. II is even worse when you have no idea how it operates, like the OP seemed to imply. 

The OP then said they would use a Branson timeshare, and what are you contributing to that? Nothing. Seems to me, you are the one with irrelevant meaningless comments.

I have several "request first" OGS with II with timeshares that trade both with RCI and II. My guess is that they wont match, because of the way I've explained II seems to go about choosing "comparable weeks".

If my OGS match, I will change my opinion of II. I am a person who changes my mind based on new experience and knowledge I acquire. Can you say the same thing?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 29, 2016)

I put in an OGS with a non-Marriott in Williamsburg and I got matched to a Marriott on Hilton Head Island for July 2017. If you were even on the right track then my exchange would not have been possible. 

II might be more difficult than it was during the downturn but it is not dead by any stretch of the imagination.

II is not meant to be a complete shortcut on acquiring timeshare weeks that you cannot otherwise afford. I have said this before. If it happens it's a nice bonus but in general you need to at least give up something of value in order to get something of value in return. A $1 timeshare is not something of "value". This applies to Marriott's and non-Marriott's alike. There are worthless Marriott's and also non-Marriott's that have good value.

Marriott's are great for preference but that priority aside I do not find many of them trade all that much better than some decent non-Marriott traders out there. Definitely not compared to the annual fees.


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 29, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Notice that Marriott Branson timeshares seem to be absent. I'm not saying that you couldnt use that Branson timeshare to get something that you are happy with though. Just that I have not seen an example of it.



I own at Marriott's Willow Ridge in Branson and lock it off to trade every time.  In the past couple of years I have traded to Marriott's Waiohai on Kauai (into a two bedroom unit) three times, and to Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (into a two bedroom unit) once.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 29, 2016)

*For anyone who has knowledge about "request first" in II.*



dominidude said:


> I have several "request first" OGS with II with timeshares that trade both with RCI and II. My guess is that they wont match, because of the way I've explained II seems to go about choosing "comparable weeks".
> 
> If my OGS match, I will change my opinion of II. I am a person who changes my mind based on new experience and knowledge I acquire. Can you say the same thing?



"Request first" OGS.  

I haven't done alot of research on this, though it seems that I remember reading something in the past that there's a better chance of getting what you want if you deposit first.  I would think that if doing a "request first" as opposed to a "deposit first" had the same level of potential for matching an OGS, then most folks would go that route.  I've had the impression though that"deposit first" is a better option in getting your request filled.

I'm curious about this.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 29, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> "Request first" OGS.
> 
> I haven't done alot of research on this, though it seems that I remember reading something in the past that there's a better chance of getting what you want if you deposit first.  I would think that if doing a "request first" as opposed to a "deposit first" had the same level of potential for matching an OGS, then most folks would go that route.  I've had the impression though that"deposit first" is a better option in getting your request filled.
> 
> I'm curious about this.



Deposit first is better for most situations because for a normal deposit you have nothing to gain by waiting and your trading power could actually decrease.

Where a request first is ideal is either a fall-back vacation if your exchange doesn't come through or if you have a really high demand deposit. Reps will manually try very hard to fill your request in order to get that high demand deposit and then domino it into fulfilling multiple requests.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 29, 2016)

Chrispee said:


> I own at Marriott's Willow Ridge in Branson and lock it off to trade every time.  In the past couple of years I have traded to Marriott's Waiohai on Kauai (into a two bedroom unit) three times, and to Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (into a two bedroom unit) once.



Nice post Chrispee!


----------



## dominidude (Aug 29, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> "Request first" OGS.
> 
> I haven't done alot of research on this, though it seems that I remember reading something in the past that there's a better chance of getting what you want if you deposit first.  I would think that if doing a "request first" as opposed to a "deposit first" had the same level of potential for matching an OGS, then most folks would go that route.  I've had the impression though that"deposit first" is a better option in getting your request filled.
> 
> I'm curious about this.



II says that "deposit first" OGS have priority over "request first" OGSs.

But with a "deposit first" OGS you can be left very disappointed. In my particular case, my deposit almost expired and my OGS did not match in 18 months. I had to settle for an exchange I would not have considered otherwise. 

I do not own any vistana or Marriott timeshares. But these lasts few posts, especially the one about the Branson Marriott, are warming me up to the idea.


----------



## happymum (Aug 29, 2016)

I have personal experience with non-brand name 1 bedroom timeshares exchanging in to what I consider great properties, albeit off-season.  (Four Seasons Aviara, Harborside at Atlantis, Hyatt Pinon Pointe, Marriott Newport Coast etc.) Admittedly, these have not been in the last year, but I am optimistic that the trend will continue.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 29, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I put in an OGS with a non-Marriott in Williamsburg and I got matched to a Marriott on Hilton Head Island for July 2017.



I had that same OGS for July 2016 with an W'burg deposit I made to II, it ran for 18 months, and it came up bust. My resort (williamsburg plantation) is rated as premier, and the TDI of my week is 150.

Did you trade down in size? I was requesting the same size as my week, 2bdr for a 2bdr. I included all the beach front resorts HHI.

What week/resort did you use to get that exchange? When did you put the request? how long did it ran?


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think Saintsfanfl, got a non ocean front Marriott in Hilton Head.  

I own a summer week at Williamsburg plantation.  The MF for a 4 BR lockoff is sub $800.  So that means the 2 BR has a MF of around $400.  They also charge $10 a day for wifi for owners and exchangers.  It is probably the last available resort in Williamsburg even in the summer.  You can typically exchange into a summer week there as long as you book about 3 months in advance.  
Despite the Premier status and the 150 tdi, anyone who is familiar with the resorts in question would hardly call it a like for like exchange.  Also I think 2 of the 3 may have now been upgraded to elite vs premier.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Thank you for the info*



Saintsfanfl said:


> Deposit first is better for most situations because for a normal deposit you have nothing to gain by waiting and your trading power could actually decrease.
> 
> Where a request first is ideal is either a fall-back vacation if your exchange doesn't come through or if you have a really high demand deposit. Reps will manually try very hard to fill your request in order to get that high demand deposit and then domino it into fulfilling multiple requests.



I guess I need to do some reading and research some threads about II. I'm considering "rolling the dice" and stepping into the unknown.  I've got all my trips booked for 2017, so whatever I deposit would be a 2017 week looking for time in 2018.  

Now, just to figure out which one I'm willing to take a chance with and which one will have the best potential for pulling an exchange that will meet my expectations.  I won't be depositing any studios or weeks in over-built areas.  All my weeks are prime season.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 29, 2016)

II has some strengths  but if you are looking for summer East Coast, you may be disappointed.  Deposits and matches are also quirky.  Sometimes you find good stuff that is randomly deposited 18-24 months in advance but it seems like a lot of members deposit in the 3-6 month range.  It makes it harder to plan.  Shoulder season is much easier to get through II especially if you can give them a range or dates and resorts.  

Marriott obviously has priority so any resort/season/size that has more requests than deposits are going to be nearly impossible.   

Gold Key in the past had priority for exchanging back in but I have no clue where that is these days now that DRI is in the picture.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 29, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I think Saintsfanfl, got a non ocean front Marriott in Hilton Head.
> 
> I own a summer week at Williamsburg plantation.  The MF for a 4 BR lockoff is sub $800.  So that means the 2 BR has a MF of around $400.  They also charge $10 a day for wifi for owners and exchangers.  It is probably the last available resort in Williamsburg even in the summer.  You can typically exchange into a summer week there as long as you book about 3 months in advance.
> Despite the Premier status and the 150 tdi, anyone who is familiar with the resorts in question would hardly call it a like for like exchange.  Also I think 2 of the 3 may have now been upgraded to elite vs premier.



You are right (as usual) but, I'd just like to point out that you have to find out, by trial and error, that Williamsburg Plantation "is probably the last available resort in Williamsburg even in the summer". In other words, the premier designation and the 150 TDI, which comes from II, seems to, at least in this case, not be a good indicator of what you can reasonably exchange for.

In other words, II seems to leave its members to learn by trial and error what is or isnt a "comparable week" without providing good reference markers (as I said, the "quality" designation and the "season" TDI designation were useless in this situation).  That is, IMO, setting members up to have a disappointing experience.

Also, like the OP, I've had a great experience trading outside of II with this very same timeshare. With SFX for example I was able to grab a july 4 non ocean front myrtle beach week, and a vidanta rivera maya january week. Would I have been able to do the same in II? I dont think so. 

And that is just one example.

My biggest question is this:

why does II go through the trouble of making quality designations (elite, premier, select, etc.) and season TDI designations, only to tell the vast majority of its members, sorry, if you do not have a Marriott or Vistana resort, that week you want is not a "comparable week"?

And let me clarify, I am not asking JUST for Marriott or Vistana exchanges. Yes, they are part of the mix, but they are just part of the mix, the majority of resorts I request for example are NOT Marriott or Vistana.

The resorts I got from SFX were not Marriott or Vistana, for example, and I was really happy with that.

That is why I say, II seems to be funneling weeks to their getaway program.  Getaways are a lot more profitable than exchanges. And II has a seemly reasonable excuse, your week is not "comparable".

For example, just because I or you pay $400 for my week as owners, or $1, like Saintsfanfl likes to say, it does not mean that a renter will rent for that much. I've personally rented my week for twice as much, and have rented in W'Burg from others at $100 a night, and thought it was a bargain compared to how much others like II were charging.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 29, 2016)

dominidude said:


> I had that same OGS for July 2016 with an W'burg deposit I made to II, it ran for 18 months, and it came up bust. My resort (williamsburg plantation) is rated as premier, and the TDI of my week is 150.
> 
> Did you trade down in size? I was requesting the same size as my week, 2bdr for a 2bdr. I included all the beach front resorts HHI.
> 
> What week/resort did you use to get that exchange? When did you put the request? how long did it ran?





tschwa2 said:


> I think Saintsfanfl, got a non ocean front Marriott in Hilton Head.



tschwa2 is correct. My match was to Marriott's Harbour Pointe. Marriott Ocean Front for the summer at 1 year out is unrealistic, but then again I thought Harbour Pointe was also unrealistic so far out. No downtrade in size. I used a 2BR Colonies but Plantation will trade about the same.

What aided my match was the fact that Harbour Pointe fixed weeks can be deposited 18 months out. Many people are not placing an OGS so far out. Someone pulled the exchange with a Marriott. Then they retraded or canceled after preference had passed. Then it went back to the queue where I got the match. My trading power is ahead of many Marriott deposits so without that preference still attached to the deposit I was ahead of many other requests.

Would I rather have Grande Ocean, Surfwatch, or Baraony? Of course, but I am also more than satisfied with Harbour Pointe using a deposit that cost me less than $400. You have to be realistic and then look for late notice retrades.

Another thing I do is always add E-Plus. I don't just use it to look for retrading that specific exchange. What I will do is place another OGS and then pull a switch. For example I will place an OGS using a Marriott studio and another using another Colonies and request that same week into the Ocean Front properties (or different weeks if I am driving and flexible). If I get lucky and get a match then I have the option of using E-Plus with the Harbour Pointe and exchanging for something else less difficult down the road.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 29, 2016)

You really cannot expect to use Plantation or Colonies and exchange into prime resorts during prime season. You can barely even do that with another Marriott. If that is the only thing in your request then you have a fair chance of it going unmatched. Everyone wants those units but the majority of them are either owner occupied or rented out. II barely has any to even give to deposits that are prime/prime.

I have exchanged Plantation for Marriott's Oceana Palms, HGVC Eagle's Nest, Hyatt Coconut Plantation, and Marriott's Ocean Pointe. All very good resorts but none of the weeks were considered top dollar prime season. They weren't dead season but definitely not Feb/Mar. You have to be realistic.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 29, 2016)

dominidude said:


> With SFX for example I was able to grab a july 4 non ocean front myrtle beach week, and a vidanta rivera maya january week. Would I have been able to do the same in II? I dont think so....
> 
> The resorts I got from SFX were not Marriott or Vistana, for example, and I was really happy with that.



Wait.  I thought from what you posted up thread, we weren't allowed to consider a trade into Mexico as being desirable?

I happen to like Mexico and I particularly like Grand Luxxe using II.  I've traded in multiple times with my Hyatt.  I trade a studio's worth of points for a studio at the Grand Luxxe.  I can trade my 2 BR unit for 4 weeks at the Luxxe.  I would always do that in II because SFX wants to charge me an Luxury Exchange Fee (or whatever they call it) to exchange into the Luxxe.  Whereas its just a regular exchange fee for II.

Mexico is really the place to get huge bang for your buck with both II and SFX but they have different advantages.  Because I've paid for a more expensive membership with SFX, I can easily get a 2BR Grand Mayan (but would prefer a studio at the Luxxe).  However, should I want to go to Cabo (where's there's no Luxxe), I'm better off with SFX than II.

No one told me any of this.  It's all trial & error, thinking through various strategies, reading on TUG, knowing all your systems.  For whatever reason, you're ok with learning how to use other exchange companies but not II.  That's perfectly ok, even if it's not entirely logical.  Just trade where you see value and understand that others see value differently.  Whatever.  It's a big world and no single exchange company works best universally.


----------



## klpca (Aug 29, 2016)

heathpack said:


> Wait.  I thought from what you posted up thread, we weren't allowed to consider a trade into Mexico as being desirable?
> 
> I happen to like Mexico and I particularly like Grand Luxxe using II.  I've traded in multiple times with my Hyatt.  I trade a studio's worth of points for a studio at the Grand Luxxe.  I can trade my 2 BR unit for 4 weeks at the Luxxe.  I would always do that in II because SFX wants to charge me an Luxury Exchange Fee (or whatever they call it) to exchange into the Luxxe.  Whereas its just a regular exchange fee for II.
> 
> ...



In Cabo, look at Grand Solmar via II. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 29, 2016)

klpca said:


> In Cabo, look at Grand Solmar via II. You won't be disappointed.



A friend owns there but we've never been.  I'm sure we'd enjoy it!


----------



## JudyS (Sep 1, 2016)

The important thing is that every exchange company has different features it wants in a deposited week. RCI wants high demand. II wants large units at luxurious resorts. If you have neither a luxurious week, nor a high demand week, you might be better off with one of the independent exchange companies. 

Timeshare owners need to select an exchange company based on what they have to deposit. If you expect RCI and II to evaluate deposits based on the same criteria, you will be disappointed. 

I have gotten lots of amazing trades in both II and RCI. However, most of them were years ago, as I now mostly travel to Orlando.


----------



## dominidude (Sep 2, 2016)

heathpack said:


> Wait.  I thought from what you posted up thread, we weren't allowed to consider a trade into Mexico as being desirable?
> 
> No one told me any of this.  It's all trial & error, thinking through various strategies, reading on TUG, knowing all your systems.  For whatever reason, you're ok with learning how to use other exchange companies but not II.  That's perfectly ok, even if it's not entirely logical.



IF you knew me, you'd know that I'm all about logic.
Can you agree that II is a crap shoot? If you agree, then you'd realize that no matter how much you study and "think through strategies" with II, that at the end of the day it's pretty much luck that gets you a great exchange in II.

But that's not why I'm so down on II. I'm down on II (now, but it may change in the future) because II seems to go out of their way to give the appearance 
it is straight forward to determine what a comparable week is. II publishes resort categories (elite, premier, etc), Time Demand indices, and their membership application clearly states that the size of your unit as well as the resort category, and TDI of both your week and other weeks are used to determine what a comparable week is. The result is what SueDonJ said here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1921398&postcount=77

In short, like any "professional" crap shoot gamer would say, you have to do a lot of work to get a reasonable result (in this case, a good exchange in II).

As to whether an exchange into Mexico is good or not, obviously it depends. In January I'd say Mexico is a pretty good exchange. 

Also, in the post you referred to I asked *non *Marriott and *non *Vistana owners to post their good exchanges. Everyone who responded, to my knowledge,  was either a Marriott or Vistana owner. So I do feel a bit vindicated.




JudyS said:


> RCI wants high demand. II wants large units at luxurious resorts. If you have neither a luxurious week, nor a high demand week, you might be better off with one of the independent exchange companies.
> 
> Timeshare owners need to select an exchange company based on what they have to deposit. If you expect RCI and II to evaluate deposits based on the same criteria, you will be disappointed.



RCI and II are very different.
In RCI weeks, you get TPUs, so you know exactly the trade power of what you deposit, *before depositing*. 
With II, unless you are a Marriott or Vistana owner, you do not really know what you can expect for your unit, even when you meet II's resort category , unit size, and TDI thresholds. The only way to find out is through very time consuming trial and error experiences.
With RCI Weeks, you could potentially have a week that is not the height of luxury, and not the highest demand week, but still get a week that is indeed at the apex of both, and higher size to boot. You do that by combining TPUs of course, but the point is that you do not need the expensive, highest demand week. More importantly, you do not have the high learning curve that it seems is required with II.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 2, 2016)

dominidude said:


> ... But that's not why I'm so down on II. I'm down on II (now, but it may change in the future) because II seems to go out of their way to give the appearance
> it is straight forward to determine what a comparable week is. II publishes resort categories (elite, premier, etc), Time Demand indices, and their membership application clearly states that the size of your unit as well as the resort category, and TDI of both your week and other weeks are used to determine what a comparable week is. The result is what SueDonJ said here:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1921398&postcount=77
> ...



You're misunderstanding, or deliberately misconstruing, what I wrote.  In II you "have to do a lot of work" to get MORE than the expected exchange value out of a deposit.  To get "a reasonable result" you only have to be willing to accept in exchange something that is of equal value to your deposit.  And although II isn't a transparent point-value system, it's "like-for-like" parameters are not all that difficult to understand.

Like heathpack said it doesn't seem to make much sense that you're willing to learn all the ins-and-outs of other exchange systems but not II, yet you take every opportunity to badmouth II.  If/when folks come to TUG to actually learn about II, I'm sure they'll look for advice from those who actually KNOW how it works.


----------



## dominidude (Sep 2, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> You're misunderstanding, or deliberately misconstruing, what I wrote.  In II you "have to do a lot of work" to get MORE than the expected exchange value out of a deposit.  To get "a reasonable result" you only have to be willing to accept in exchange something that is of equal value to your deposit.  And although II isn't a transparent point-value system, it's "like-for-like" parameters are not all that difficult to understand.
> 
> Like heathpack said it doesn't seem to make much sense that you're willing to learn all the ins-and-outs of other exchange systems but not II, yet you take every opportunity to badmouth II.  If/when folks come to TUG to actually learn about II, I'm sure they'll look for advice from those who actually KNOW how it works.



It seems you and I disagree about how much I know about II. I feel I know a  lot about II, and have indeed learned their ins and outs. That is why I believe II deserves to be outed. 

For example, I have learned that unless you are willing to go through complicated trading strategies like the one you described, that you have to leave it to II to determine what is like-for-like. I do not agree that is "a reasonable result". 

Also, as I've said multiple times, this may not apply to Marriott and Vistana owners.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 2, 2016)

dominidude said:


> It seems you and I disagree about how much I know about II. I feel I know a  lot about II, and have indeed learned their ins and outs. That is why I believe II deserves to be outed.



Perhaps you know alot but you are either unrealistic or not wanting to put in the work. For example you placed an OGS using a sub $400 Williamsburg and requested Summer HHI Ocean Front. You then let the request go all the way unmatched before you exchanged for a leftover far less desirable. You blamed II for the failure of your OGS.

How many other unrealistic requests were out there wanting Summer HHI Ocean Front? Does the expectation that you would get that match really seem logical to you? You say you are a logical person but that is by no means a logical expectation. 

Is II supposed to magically have all these summer HHI ocean front units ready to hand out to everyone?? This isn't even a like for like problem. This is a supply and demand problem.


----------



## klpca (Sep 2, 2016)

dominidude said:


> It seems you and I disagree about how much I know about II. I feel I know a  lot about II, and have indeed learned their ins and outs. That is why I believe II deserves to be outed.
> 
> For example, I have learned that unless you are willing to go through complicated trading strategies like the one you described, that you have to leave it to II to determine what is like-for-like. I do not agree that is "a reasonable result".
> 
> Also, as I've said multiple times, this may not apply to Marriott and Vistana owners.



I almost hate to prolong this but it seems that you are just as subjective about value as Interval is. I traded my Donatello unit (studio) into a two bedroom unit at the Ridge Tahoe at Thanksgiving. We were very happy. I consider that to be a great trade. I trade that unit through RCI mostly so I don't have a lot of other experience to share with you (besides all of the info that I have shared, giving tips based upon trading a high value studio in Interval previously in the thread). I am moving on from RCI because I like the II inventory better. A lot of the RCI inventory that I see is not where I want to stay. There are exceptions of course, but overall the inventory in II works best for us.

I believe that you said that Interval pulled your unit out of inventory and gave it back to you.  So why do you continue to denigrate them? Your personal experience is a sample size of one. Others have had better experiences and are happy. Vote with your feet and move back to RCI and be happy. If you need absolute certainty in life, timesharing is going to be tough to adjust to. The rules of trading change all the time. Management companies change all the time. Point systems get added as well, and the rules change again. Timesharing requires flexibility and ability to adapt. That is why a lot of the advice given is to learn the system. It is the reality.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 2, 2016)

The fluid change in all things timeshare related is why I cringe when someone wants to venture into the timeshare rental business. Take a fee of $750 that you can rent out at a 25% profit. Three straight years of 10% increases and all of a sudden it's a 6% loss.

So many variables with very few or no absolutes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 2, 2016)

dominidude said:


> It seems you and I disagree about how much I know about II. I feel I know a  lot about II, and have indeed learned their ins and outs. That is why I believe II deserves to be outed.
> 
> For example, I have learned that unless you are willing to go through complicated trading strategies like the one you described, that you have to leave it to II to determine what is like-for-like. I do not agree that is "a reasonable result".
> 
> Also, as I've said multiple times, this may not apply to Marriott and Vistana owners.



Your second paragraph proves that the premise in your first is incorrect.  

What's really "Twilight Zone-ish" about me participating in all these threads where you're panning II is, I DON'T LIKE TO USE II FOR EXCHANGING!!  Folks who read me on TUG know that the whole deposit-wait-worry crap turned me off to exchanging a long time ago.  And they know that I was literally thrilled to pieces when Marriott introduced their Points exchange system with a conduit for us Weeks Owners to join, so I never have to use II again if I don't want to.

But despite how much I dislike using II it would be sheer stupidity for me to to blame that on II.  When I did use it, it worked as knowledgeable TUGgers - and Marriott - explained it would.  So even as someone who's thrilled to never use II again I have to recognize that there are thousands of others who get exactly what they want/expect out of it, plus some if they're willing to put a little bit of time into it.

You don't like II.  Fine, don't use it.  But don't expect all of us to believe that you know as much or more than the folks who do like it, do use it, and notably, do take the time to teach others how to make it work for them.  Experience counts, and by all appearances you don't have enough of it.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 2, 2016)

dominidude said:


> IF you knew me, you'd know that I'm all about logic.
> Can you agree that II is a crap shoot? If you agree, then you'd realize that no matter how much you study and "think through strategies" with II, that at the end of the day it's pretty much luck that gets you a great exchange in II.
> 
> But that's not why I'm so down on II. I'm down on II (now, but it may change in the future) because II seems to go out of their way to give the appearance
> ...





My Vistana unit trades in RCI or II.  In the years I can pull a decent tpu I deposit in RCI.  Fine, I know in advance what tpu value I'm going to get, what I don't know are the tpu values of the deposits I want to pick up, its still a crap shoot if I will have enough.

Exchanging is maybe more like skeet shooting, the wider the spread on the buckshot the more chance I will get a hit.  When I put in an OGS I specify May thru September.  I suspect you are searching very specific weeks and resorts. Maybe II will be more to your liking once you retire, I actually prefer to travel in the summer shoulder months now, its not as crowded with families with kids.  I like kids around, but I like them even better when they go home with their parents. . Becoming a GOF....


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dominidude (Sep 6, 2016)

klpca said:


> So why do you continue to denigrate them? Your personal experience is a sample size of one. Others have had better experiences and are happy. Vote with your feet and move back to RCI and be happy. If you need absolute certainty in life, timesharing is going to be tough to adjust to. The rules of trading change all the time. Management companies change all the time. Point systems get added as well, and the rules change again. Timesharing requires flexibility and ability to adapt. That is why a lot of the advice given is to learn the system. It is the reality.


I'm not accusing you or anyone of a conflict of interest,  but that same question works in reverse,  
Why do you continue to defend II?
You are right,  my experience is a sample size of one,  but so is yours. 
Being flexible IMO means not quitting one exchange company with the hopes that another will pick up where the other drop the ball. 
That's why I have not dropped Ii, so far. However,  because I do not have the time to implement time consuming trading strategies, I basically stick with request first OGS.
So far II has disappointed me there too.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 6, 2016)

dominidude said:


> I'm not accusing you or anyone of a conflict of interest,  but that same question works in reverse,
> Why do you continue to defend II?
> You are right,  my experience is a sample size of one,  but so is yours.
> Being flexible IMO means not quitting one exchange company with the hopes that another will pick up where the other drop the ball.
> ...



I thought you said previously that you did drop II? Were you just joking? Your posts regarding II are really confusing. 



dominidude said:


> Here's my advice: If you dislike II--take a hike and take your units elsewhere.
> 
> Did that, long ago


----------



## klpca (Sep 6, 2016)

dominidude said:


> I'm not accusing you or anyone of a conflict of interest,  but that same question works in reverse,
> Why do you continue to defend II?
> You are right,  my experience is a sample size of one,  but so is yours.
> Being flexible IMO means not quitting one exchange company with the hopes that another will pick up where the other drop the ball.
> ...



I have been making three-plus trades a year for the past 5 years in Interval.  (And I have seen changes even in that short period of time). I search everyday for other potential trades. You made one (non) trade that you were unhappy with. I'm not defending Interval - I am just trying to give the OP and any future readers of this thread the results of my personal trading experiences, as have others in this thread. I have been very clear in posting that a high value studio is a better trader in RCI than Interval. I have tried, for the most part, to help with what the OP asked in their first post. 

For anyone who doesn't want to be surprised with trade results in Interval, I will restate what I posted in post #30: _ Anyone who wants to know about the relative trading value of a unit in II can ask others to report on their trading experiences or ask for someone to do a trade test on the sightings board._

Also - in rereading one of your posts, I have a suggestion. I ignore TDI. It is nearly useless, IMO. The resort designations are important, but I haven't looked at TDI in as long as I can remember. If you do trade tests changing the dates of your week, you can tell if it makes a difference in what you see online. With my units, it rarely makes a difference. Again, I am not trading a platinum week in Palm Desert, which is probably the only week where I could see it matter, otherwise, the rest of the weeks are nearly identical. Book the best week that you can and deposit that.

Note: timesharing is not logical.

Best of luck to you and the OP, if they are still following. I have nothing further to add to this trading discussion.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 6, 2016)

klpca said:


> I ignore TDI. It is nearly useless, IMO.



This is great advice. TDI is counterproductive because most people do not understand what it means and therefore rely on it incorrectly. Even when relied on correctly it has pitfalls and sometimes errors. 

The bottom line is TDI can never be used to compare two different resorts or two different regions. If using it to test specific weeks within the same resort then I suggest using the cruise exchange value to back up what the TDI chart shows. TDI is not always correct even if used correctly which leads me to question where the data actually comes from.

An example of an incorrect TDI shart is TDI 6. It cover Daytona and other areas along that coastal region. The TDI chart has all the summer weeks higher than the Spring weeks. That is so ridiculously incorrect that it has me wondering if that chart is supposed to be for a completely different area.


----------



## dominidude (Sep 6, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> This is great advice. TDI is counterproductive because most people do not understand what it means and therefore rely on it incorrectly. Even when relied on correctly it has pitfalls and sometimes errors.
> 
> The bottom line is TDI can never be used to compare two different resorts or two different regions. If using it to test specific weeks within the same resort then I suggest using the cruise exchange value to back up what the TDI chart shows. TDI is not always correct even if used correctly which leads me to question where the data actually comes from.
> 
> An example of an incorrect TDI shart is TDI 6. It cover Daytona and other areas along that coastal region. The TDI chart has all the summer weeks higher than the Spring weeks. That is so ridiculously incorrect that it has me wondering if that chart is supposed to be for a completely different area.



This information agrees with my experience as well.
I did once post about how cruise exchange seems to be a better indicator than TDI as far as the predictive value of a week in one region being able to pull another week in another region.
The problem with that, of course, is that you have to get a hold of someone with a week in the region/season you want to give you an estimate of how much II values that week in cruise exchange.
Then of course, there are example of weeks valued at 1k pulling in weeks valued at 2.5k.
As far as me still being a member of II, I guess I should have been more explicit, and explained that while I'm still a member of II, that I still have several request first OGS with them. I may or may not renew in 2019 when my membership comes up for renewal. It'll depend on how many exchanges come through for me in II. So far this past 12 months, II has come up empty, and the year before, I only found one mediocre exchange.
Between now and 2019 though, expect to hear from me whenever II, RCI, and SFX come up.
I'm a member of all three, and do as many as 10 exchanges a year. I'm not a newbie, though I do recognize that there is always more to learn.


----------

